# Offshore trip for saturday out of freeport



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking to put acrew together for a day trip out of freeport, going out to 65 miles targeting ajs, groupers and beeliners.... PM if u r interested


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

interested, might have a crew of 3. PM Sent for details.


----------



## captain_chris (Jan 26, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## Team Masterbaiter (Jul 5, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

trip most likely to cancel, weather window not looking good


----------

